# Ilya efimov armenian duduk. released!



## Efimov (Sep 11, 2013)

Armenian Duduk!



"Breathing Tree" by Alya Maghakyan
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/file/music/duduk-breathing-tree-by-alya.mp3[/mp3]

3 natural legato types
Natural dynamic
15 articulations
6 articulation for legato
Multiple user settings
Flexible management
Easy realtime playing 
more other opportunities and options

The library was recorded by great Armenian duduk player.

Price: only 69 eur!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds really good!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

Outstanding sampling/programming BUT for me this is the MODEL for a great 'demonstration' video of a new library. VERY exposed example of WHAT is being sold. Love it and many thanks. Makes it easier to decide to buy or not buy.



Given that - I have plenty of duduks but I am buying this one. :wink:


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

Yes!! Finally a dedicated Duduk library! o-[][]-o


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

I'm excited about this one. I hope it will be followed with more ethnic instruments , maybe a full on Turkish Ney . The duduk is such a beautiful sounding instrument and really looking forward to hearing more soon.


----------



## tmm (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I just found my first Ilya lib!

EDIT: holy crap... just re-reading... 15 articulations?! That's incredible.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 11, 2013)

Ilya, you are really a top sample developer!!!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

Now that is looking/sounding very good, Ilya.


----------



## ysnyvz (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

sounds great. i can't wait to hear more


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

Very very impressive, congratulations! Liked it very very much.

May I utter a short wish?
My approach to samples is very "non-scholastic" . I am not after what IS real but I also accept easily what COULD be real :D Though the range of the instrument is not bad, would you consider adding a patch that pushes the range edges slightly? Normally I do this myself in Kontakt but here the keyswitches are very close to the playable range and would interfere. 
Reason is that exactly with flutes of all kinds I often write melodies that just would have needed that "extra upper note" that I would have also accepted if only stretched, transposed, artificial. For example: I am a celtic influenced musician and everything is in the key of "D" . So I would always miss the root note in the Duduk . I can easily live with a transposed down "E" just to have it if I need it (quite often... :? )

Or is the range of your instrument already a bit streched. I fear I do not know the original range of the Duduk.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*



paulmatthew @ Wed Sep 11 said:


> I'm excited about this one. I hope it will be followed with more ethnic instruments , maybe a full on Turkish Ney .



I second that! A no frills no phrases Ney, just pure playability!

The introduction demo of the Duduk is excellent. I'm soo getting this! Thanks, Ilya!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*



Rob Elliott @ Wed Sep 11 said:


> Outstanding sampling/programming BUT for me *this is the MODEL for a great 'demonstration' video of a new library. VERY exposed example of WHAT is being sold.* Love it and many thanks. Makes it easier to decide to buy or not buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Given that - I have plenty of duduks but I am buying this one. :wink:



+1 Rob!

Ilya, is that Gevorg Dabaghyan playing for your lib?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*



Sid Francis @ Wed Sep 11 said:


> Very very impressive, congratulations! Liked it very very much.
> 
> May I utter a short wish?
> My approach to samples is very "non-scholastic" . I am not after what IS real but I also accept easily what COULD be real :D Though the range of the instrument is not bad, would you consider adding a patch that pushes the range edges slightly? Normally I do this myself in Kontakt but here the keyswitches are very close to the playable range and would interfere.
> ...



I don't comment much these days but this really bothers me. Jerry Goldsmith wrote for many esoteric instruments and he always LEARNED the range of the instrument and wrote for it. Folk instruments are what they are and you write with them in mind. Yes sampling can change that and I am all for that but you really need to learn what they do if you are writing for them. This is my own opinion based on over 20 years in the folk community. And to be sure, I had an electric pick up on my dulcimer and ran it through a phase shifter if that is what i wanted. I also come from a celtic background. Sorry if I offended i felt I needed to comment.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

relax...


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

---


----------



## Diffusor (Sep 12, 2013)

damn that sounds awesome. Good to see someone finally do the Duduk justice.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*



Sid Francis @ Thu Sep 12 said:


> relax...


Hey, i am completely chilled out, man. Super relaxed. It's just a conversation. It would be fun to chat over a good pint. All I'm saying is learn the range then stretch it. It's a beautiful thing. We are beyond fortunate to have such talented and dedicated sample developers. 
Cheers,
J


----------



## shakuman (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Ilya Efimov ARMENIAN DUDUK. Soon!*

Ilya, You are killing me! >8o ..Please release it now. 0oD


----------



## Efimov (Sep 24, 2013)

Duduk library is now available!


----------



## tmm (Sep 24, 2013)

On it!


----------



## shakuman (Sep 24, 2013)

Tested it! I admitted, this is the best duduk libarary has been ever made!! >8o Really it sounds killer,Thanks Ilya for your amazing work =o


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 24, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Thu Sep 12 said:


> Ilya, is that Gevorg Dabaghyan playing for your lib?



I am also very curious about this! I watched the video you posted, Baumann, and a couple of others where Dabaghyan performed, and to me he looks very similar to the picture posted on your news page, Ilya. I'm amazed at how wonderfully he plays that instrument! Would be great if you could share some details about the player you sampled for the library, and if indeed it was Dabaghyan.

To be able to play and use an expertly sampled Balalaika in my music was merely a dream for a long time. With the Total Russian Bundle I got the Balalaika and so much more. Now you've done it again with the Armenian Duduk! Thank you, Ilya!

o-[][]-o


----------



## PavlovsCat (Sep 24, 2013)

The duduk sounds beautiful. Nice work!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 24, 2013)

This is the best duduk library I've ever heard. It's downloading now. I can't wait!


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 24, 2013)

Agreed - this sounds fantastic. I listened to the yt demo, and had I not know it was samples, it might have fooled me into thinking it was real.

I am almost disappointed I have no use for a Duduk... :(


----------



## peksi (Sep 25, 2013)

seriously. stop making such quality libs. you are making me bankrupt soon.

thanks for good work!


----------



## mosso (Sep 25, 2013)

JE Martinsen @ 25/9/2013 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Thu Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ilya, is that Gevorg Dabaghyan playing for your lib?
> ...



Looking at the manual (which you can read before purchase - great idea), it was Arsen Arzumanyan.

As ever this sounds great Ilya - and at a great price too.

[EDIT note to self - must start using a superlative other than great]


----------



## feck (Sep 26, 2013)

Whoa....this sounds KILLER! Grabbing now. Man, with this, Shevannai and Embertone Cello coming out in such a close time frame I imagine spending a lot of time in the coming weeks just working with these expressive new libraries. Great times we are living in, for sure!


----------



## Efimov (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, freind for the kindest feedbacks!
One more demo track by Alya Maghakyan

SoundCloud link
http://snd.sc/1fLQhaV

[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/file/music/duduk-breathing-tree-by-alya.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 3, 2013)

Best Duduk in a sample library I've ever heard. Before this I was content with my PLAY Silk Duduk, but Ilya took it to "a whole nutha level".


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 7, 2013)

Is there a way to lower the speed of the vibrato?


----------



## Efimov (Oct 10, 2013)

New demo track:
Sound Cloud link
http://snd.sc/18Rvk85


"Is there a way to lower the speed of the vibrato?"
At the moment there is no such method. That may be arranged artificially, no problem, but I do not see any reason to do so. There is a many different articulations and you can choose needed vibrato for your stuff.


----------

